# Online dating, anyone done it.



## Tashyboy (Jan 8, 2018)

Right first and foremost. Am as happy as Peppa Pig in a muddy puddle.
But, I was at a wedding over Christmas at Norwood Hall, my golf course as it happens. Anyway me and Missis T got talking to a fantastic couple who met over the Internet dating site thingy 10 years ago. Anyway I was enthralled listening to there story of how they met. He was in Poland working when he answered her ad. They both however said they would never do it now due to the bunny boilers and nut cases out there now. I have spoken to lads at work who had some right horror stories. A pal who is a Millionaire said he gets some right creepy messages now women know he is loaded. 
So anyone met there other half over the net and it is nice and rosy, or proper scary. Or like me did you meet your beloved  at the disco.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 8, 2018)

Guilty as charged. But happy to serve a life sentence


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 8, 2018)

HiD and myself met through Dating Direct .com in 2005 and as your good self Tashy as happy as a pig in the proverbial. Married a year to the day we met.

Both of us had had a couple of "interesting dates" before we met ,but nowt too scary  .


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes. Itâ€™s how me and my wife met who I now own a house, have a dog and a baby with

Defo life sentence lol


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 8, 2018)

Never had a dabble myself but a mate and his Mrs have a friend who recently split from her husband. She went on Tinder and pretty quickly got a 'hit' from a guy who lived pretty near to her. She told him that she was looking for a long term relationship but he openly told her he was only interested in one thing. Half an hour later she was helping him out with that 'thing'.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2018)

Know a couple who met, married and have two kids via a dating site. Never tried it as I've been with HID for 25 years (married for 17) and as happy as the OP. Not sure internet dating existed back in 1992. We met on a blind date!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 8, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Never had a dabble myself but a mate and his Mrs have a friend who recently split from her husband. She went on Tinder and pretty quickly got a 'hit' from a guy who lived pretty near to her. She told him that she was looking for a long term relationship but he openly told her he was only interested in one thing. Half an hour later she was helping him out with that 'thing'.
		
Click to expand...

Ironing? Give us a flippin clue.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 8, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			Guilty as charged. But happy to serve a life sentence
		
Click to expand...

Oh I hope Missis FT reads your posts, you will have a nasty bruise in the morning. &#128514;


----------



## BrianM (Jan 8, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Never had a dabble myself but a mate and his Mrs have a friend who recently split from her husband. She went on Tinder and pretty quickly got a 'hit' from a guy who lived pretty near to her. She told him that she was looking for a long term relationship but he openly told her he was only interested in one thing. Half an hour later she was helping him out with that 'thing'.
		
Click to expand...

Superb stuff &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Never been on one myself, been with the wife for 16 years now and married for 8.
I would give it a blast if I was single though


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 8, 2018)

Never been on one, or even had thoughts to.
Been married 32 yrs this May. Never wished I wasn't , and it's fair to say I got lucky


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 8, 2018)

My wife has two friends, divorced recently, who have started this process. Neither have gone on dates yet but the disturbing thing is how many married men are on there, they recognised some and they were definitely not separated. 

There were also clearly a number of out and out liars on there, pictures and profiles just not adding up. It's amazing how many Parisian men in their mid 20's are interested in women from the NE in their 50's! 

It can work well, I do know some success stories, but you do have to be careful.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 8, 2018)

Met my wife through a site called udate 17 years ago. Been married for the last 15


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 8, 2018)

Wasn't a dating site but I met my missus in an internet chat room.

17 years married now.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2018)

Yep, been doing it for 6-7 years now.

Been with people from all over the UK, men and women, some old and some barely legal. Also had the pleasure of doing it in groups, which can be fun. I've tried to talk the missus into it, but she doesnt fancy it just yet. Met some who are very straight-laced and some who are downright wierdoes, but life is a Minestrone........
We are taking about GM forum arent we - internet dating for golfers, as Junior's missus calls it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 8, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, been doing it for 6-7 years now.

Been with people from all over the UK, men and women, some old and some barely legal. Also had the pleasure of doing it in groups, which can be fun. I've tried to talk the missus into it, but she doesnt fancy it just yet. Met some who are very straight-laced and some who are downright wierdoes, but life is a Minestrone........
We are taking about GM forum arent we - internet dating for golfers, as Junior's missus calls it.
		
Click to expand...

And that post had me riveted til the last sentence &#128543;


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 8, 2018)

Met my other half on an internet Chat Room about 18 years ago.  Been  together for 17 years, lived together for 13 years. 
Bloody Internet!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 8, 2018)

I had a go a few times 7 years ago. 
Psychos everywhere. Misleading pictures, phone calls and texts telling me Iâ€™m a scum bag. 
All good fun. 

Saying that my missus does this now. Maybe itâ€™s just women in general and not just the ones on dating sites!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 8, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			Ironing? Give us a flippin clue.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you were a man of the world Tashy, it was gardening. He needed help planting his seed potatoes.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 9, 2018)

My best mate met his wife through it a decade ago when it was still somewhat unfashionable, they convinced most people that theyâ€™d met through Work. 

Have dabbled led on the usual suspects, depending on what you want from them they can be great or awful......


----------



## GMC1981 (Jan 9, 2018)

By god I wish these were readily available 20 years ago . Iâ€™m fairly certain the little general would have fallen off.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 9, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Thought you were a man of the world Tashy, it was gardening. He needed help planting his seed potatoes.
		
Click to expand...

Well I suppose if you don't sow your seeds right there maybe long term problems. &#128077;&#128521;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 9, 2018)

I would love to see the 'profiles' of some of the guys on here who say they hit 350 yard drives.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 9, 2018)

Not myself - met mrs wedge on a blind date in Japan, but my mum met her current partner on a web dating site oo: they've been together about 18 moths or so I guess and seem happy. Another pal at the GC met his current partner on a dating site for golfers.... His marriage had recently collapsed due to too much golf, so he went online and apparently found a number of dating sites specifically for golfers oo:. Now has an active partner that spends as much time on the course as he does


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2018)

Never, met the Current Mrs148 at the company she was accountant for and i was doing some consultancy work at. been together and married over 20 years.

most other relations ships have either been met at parties or clubs pubs etc.

i don't get it most of the time you meet someone and there is some sort of attraction or not when you are single this seems very artificial way of meeting someone. 

glad i'm not 20-30 and had to meet Women this way. my advice get a puppy


----------



## Rooter (Jan 9, 2018)

I took the easy option and married my best mates little sister! 10 year anniversary recently and many many kids later! Still happy! Glad i'm not single these days, looks brutal with the likes of tinder etc.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			my advice get a puppy

Click to expand...

We got a cocker spaniel puppy 7 yrs ago, 13yrs into my marriage. We went to The Lake District shortly after and I concur with your advice. I wish someone had told my younger self this pearl of wisdom as all of the attention, and by crikey was there a lot of it, was completely wasted on my happily married self. No need to think of an opening line or an ice breaker when you have a puppy.


----------



## Piece (Jan 9, 2018)

Did plenty of internet dating 15 odd years ago...great fun . 

Met the wife on one of those speed dating things in Guildford. She was only there as a backup to a mate on a freebie ticket! She was hammered when I spoke to her...her wine googles worked...


----------



## Piece (Jan 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We got a cocker spaniel puppy 7 yrs ago, 13yrs into my marriage. We went to The Lake District shortly after and I concur with your advice. I wish someone had told my younger self this pearl of wisdom as all of the attention, and by crikey was there a lot of it, was completely wasted on my happily married self. No need to think of an opening line or an ice breaker when you have a puppy.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: I don't like dogs, but a couple of friends recently got puppies and I tagged along for a few walks. Blimey, that was an eye-opener! The attention the puppies and the owners got...phew.


----------



## IanM (Jan 9, 2018)

Last time I was dating, there was no Internet!!!

Met my wife as we worked for the same company....but she wouldn't go out with me till I moved offices


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 9, 2018)

I spent a long time moving around in the late 90's and early 00's and never really settled anywhere. A friend talked me into giving dating a go about 10 years ago as it was a good way to meet new people in new areas. Met a couple of absolute nutcases, gained a stalker (horrible experience), but also a couple of really nice people who remained friends and best of all I met my now wife.

Like any online community, "shop" or even golf club, there are different tastes and classes available to suit individual circumstances and preference. Subscription tends to keep the riff raff away.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 9, 2018)

Rooter said:



			I took the easy option and married my best mates little sister! 10 year anniversary recently and many many kids later! Still happy! Glad i'm not single these days, looks brutal with the likes of tinder etc.
		
Click to expand...

Same. He invited me to her 18th birthday, went clubbing for the night in Manchester and the rest is history. 

Couple of mates do it and have had some interesting times from internet dating!!


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 9, 2018)

Tash rule of thump here tinder is a free for all  ie only want abunkup.grinder is guys who like guys .facebook is really called fookbook and plenty of fish is very much like tinder. Few single mates stories of tinder are very shocking. Wouldnâ€™t do it for the world.


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2018)

Rooter said:



			I took the easy option and married my best mates little sister! 10 year anniversary recently and many many kids later! Still happy! Glad i'm not single these days, looks brutal with the likes of tinder etc.
		
Click to expand...

has your mate forgiven you yet???


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 9, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We got a cocker spaniel puppy 7 yrs ago, 13yrs into my marriage. We went to The Lake District shortly after and I concur with your advice. I wish someone had told my younger self this pearl of wisdom as all of the attention, and by crikey was there a lot of it, was completely wasted on my happily married self. No need to think of an opening line or an ice breaker when you have a puppy.
		
Click to expand...

I 3rd this...easy to get chatting to the opposite sex when your dogs are sniffing each others arses.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 9, 2018)

Best phone call of my life was to a newspaper advert(cost a bloody fortune on premium line...had had a few glasses of wine!).Spoke for ages on the phone when she called me back(she still thinks I'm not quite right in the head)'but we've now been together for 16 years,love that newspaper....gave me a new life .....new perspective ....and a whole lot of new friends in a new golf club.
I'm so,so lucky to get a chance at being (almost)normal

Jimbo


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2018)

Went out with my wifeâ€™s sister for a while and when that didnâ€™t work out I dropped down to the much younger sister, coming up to 30 years married soon.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 10, 2018)

fundy said:



			has your mate forgiven you yet???
		
Click to expand...

not really, would you want me to marry your sister?!


----------



## DRW (Jan 10, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, been doing it for 6-7 years now.

Been with people from all over the UK, men and women, some old and some barely legal. Also had the pleasure of doing it in groups, which can be fun. I've tried to talk the missus into it, but she doesnt fancy it just yet. Met some who are very straight-laced and some who are downright wierdoes, but life is a Minestrone........
We are taking about GM forum arent we - internet dating for golfers, as Junior's missus calls it.
		
Click to expand...

Very funny, I was thinking well hello I think he is posting on the wrong forum by accident :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Luckily I have never done it, but have seen my daughter do a bit and just think what if the person is a weirdo like some of the people on here


----------



## fundy (Jan 10, 2018)

Rooter said:



			not really, would you want me to marry your sister?! 

Click to expand...

i only have a brother


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 10, 2018)

Being an Adonis I've never had problems getting attention from the ladies...

And, occasionally from blokes ....


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Jan 10, 2018)

I met my wife on a dating app when she 'supposedly' only joined because she was goaded into it by a mate.  And she was lucky to meet me!!  We have been together 6 years (2 years married) with a wee gem of a 1 yr old boy.

Before I met my wife, I have always had great experiences with dating websites/apps.  I always talked and swapped pictures for a long time before meeting up - always been a good laugh.  Had one weirdo who sent me pics of another woman but I figured that out quite quickly!!

If you are vigilant and have patience getting to know someone by talking to them over the phone for a while you could always know if they were right for you or not.

PS: If only I had know of golf dating sites as someone has brought up previously lol  Mrs hates golf and with a lil nipper in tow I may have to shelve it for a bit when I have to ferry him around the place so he can follow his hobbies.


----------



## RollinThunder (Jan 11, 2018)

I think the days of going into town on the pull aren't what they used to be. Getting dressed-up and trying to find the club with the most women. Building-up the courage to try a dodgy pick-up line, or trying to work-out whether a bird was single or not. I was never stupid enough to buy people drinks, but I saw many a mate spend a fortune on a bird's drinks, only for her to jump in a taxi and bail, without not even as much as giving a number. 

On dating websites you can find someone with the same intentions as you, and the same interests quite quickly. You kind of know where you stand. Yes, there are the few weirdos, but the large majority are there just to meet people with the same intentions. I know it takes away the thrill of the chase, but you can quite literally meet your partner from the sofa. It is very convenient. You could say an efficient way to meet a partner. Cheaper than going out, less time-consuming, and your instantly matched-up with someone who has something in common with you. 

I read an article about the theory behind the big dating apps. One theory was that the sites put the most swiped-right people at the top of the pile for a new member. That way the new member sees the most attractive people first, which gets them hooked and wanting more.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 11, 2018)

RollinThunder said:



			I read an article about the theory behind the big dating apps. One theory was that the sites put the most swiped-right people at the top of the pile for a new member. That way the new member sees the most attractive people first, which gets them hooked and wanting more.
		
Click to expand...

That isn't a theory, in Tinder it's absolutely true. New members and paid members also get bumped nearer the front of the queue.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 11, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, been doing it for 6-7 years now.

Been with people from all over the UK, men and women, some old and some barely legal. Also had the pleasure of doing it in groups, which can be fun. I've tried to talk the missus into it, but she doesnt fancy it just yet. Met some who are very straight-laced and some who are downright wierdoes, but life is a Minestrone........
We are taking about GM forum arent we - internet dating for golfers, as Junior's missus calls it.
		
Click to expand...

You caught me out there !!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 12, 2018)

My 24yo son is a big user of Tinder, last weekend he was out 3 nights running with 3 different girls. He has absolutely no interest in a long term relationship, he only wants a bit of "action" and seems to be getting plenty.

He was telling me about a new app which is like Tinder, but with this one, the girl makes the initial contact. He loves that, because he knows they are interested from the get-go.

All a bit sordid I suppose, but if I was young, free and single, I'd be out there filling my boots!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 12, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			All a bit sordid I suppose, but if I was young, free and single, I'd be out there filling my boots!
		
Click to expand...

One problem - they'd see your picture first


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 13, 2018)

Met my missus ages ago in a "chat room" when they were all the rage. We "chatted" for a couple of months I guess before swapping phone numbers, arrange to meet and the rest, as they say, is history.
Been together now for 17 years, married for 10. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## StuartV (Oct 19, 2020)

I have a short story how I met my wife. It was 12 years ago, I searched dating apps and sites, find some good ones but it was not what I was expecting of them. I practiced a lot in dating, so I know that some apps don't work how they should and the same thing is with sites. To have some guaranty you need to buy premium or other things, and if you're using a free app or simple account you miss a lot. But one of my friends showed me some great site which is free and simple. I used to go to hookup dating and met there my wife, but now I recommend it to you because maybe you will meet someone in which you'll fall in love.


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 19, 2020)

Met my wife on one 18 years ago so I consider myself a trailblazer.

Still together.  Not a bad for a £5 investment and all done on a dial up modem.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			i only have a brother 

Click to expand...

There is a guy at work, his brother is now his sister. Just saying..............


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 19, 2020)

Another resurrected thread
Just saying


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 19, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Another resurrected thread
Just saying
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be a lot of it going on just now


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 20, 2020)

Isnt it the only way these days? I didn’t think you are allowed to chat up people on public these days.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 20, 2020)

Met my missus 11 years ago the old-fashioned way - via a friend of a friend in a dive boozer. Since I was only 23 at the time I hadn't ever resorted to internet dating. And that was before Tinder etc came about, was only website ones back then. I'm not sure it would be for me anyway - feels like too much pressure to make a good first impression. I'm more of a slow-burner I think.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2020)

what ever happened to your eyes meeting across a pub, or at a nightclub last slow dance


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			what ever happened to your eyes meeting across a pub, or at a nightclub last slow dance

Click to expand...

ah the good ole days, love at first sight in a pub over a shared scampi and chips basket meal With a sachet of Tartae sauce.


----------



## Sweep (Oct 22, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Another resurrected thread
Just saying
		
Click to expand...

Got to do something while we wait for the Handicap Indexes to arrive


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			ah the good ole days, love at first sight in a pub over a shared scampi and chips basket meal With a sachet of Tartae sauce.
		
Click to expand...

i've offered to buy a few womens a drink , but never used the line fancy and scampi and chips, drizzeled in a white tangy sauce, i supect that wouldn't have worked


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 22, 2020)

I've not tried it yet, mibbie next time . 
The Robbie Williams song  "Go Gentle " springs to mind, I sang it for my daughter on Karaoke after she got divorced  lol


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i've offered to buy a few womens a drink , but never used the line fancy and scampi and chips, drizzeled in a white tangy sauce, i supect that wouldn't have worked

Click to expand...

Might be cheaper if it don’t work, cost me 40 yrs hard labour, and 35 yrs marriage. Gotta be the most expensive scampi and chips ever.🤔😳😁


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 2, 2021)

2nd resurrection. What's the record on this forum?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Hi 🙂
Are you still single?
😉😅
		
Click to expand...

It sounds like you're angling for a nightstand.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2021)

Saw the latest eHarmony advert the other night. Why do all the "users" look like models? Blokes all look like David Beckham and the birds all look like Rachel Rileys. We all know that in real life they are usually fat biffers......😳😳😳😳


----------



## chrisd (Mar 2, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Saw the latest eHarmony advert the other night. Why do all the "users" look like models? Blokes all look like David Beckham and the birds all look like Rachel Rileys. We all know that in real life they are usually fat biffers......😳😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

How do you know? Have you met many of the men?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2021)

Don't do it! I have a wife and 3 kids because of this .. it's dangerous lol


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Hi 🙂
Are you still single?
😉😅
		
Click to expand...

oi get in the queue, am on me own this week and I need some jobs doing. 😁👍


----------



## IanM (Mar 2, 2021)

My sisters best mate has  got divorced just before Covid.  She's 58... and in decent shape for her age.  *BUT *my sister showed me the photo she used for online dating.  Was taken at a mate's wedding over 20 years ago!  

Beware indeed!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Ridiculous how many women do that.
Their other favourite is carefully angled and selected "from the shoulders up only" pics which really don't show you what they look like.

It's a minefield out there.
		
Click to expand...

"Bubbly personality"  = carrying a bit of spare timber.

"Hopeless romantic" = bunny boiler.

"Loves cozy nights in" = loves bingo apps.

"Realist" = been dumped numerous times.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			"Bubbly personality"  = carrying a bit of spare timber.

"Hopeless romantic" = bunny boiler.

"Loves cozy nights in" = loves bingo apps.

"Realist" = been dumped numerous times.
		
Click to expand...

You're selling yourself well here Rob....


----------



## CliveW (Mar 2, 2021)

"Loves eating out." = cannot cook.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			My sisters best mate has  got divorced just before Covid.  She's 58... and in decent shape for her age.  *BUT *my sister showed me the photo she used for online dating.  Was taken at a mate's wedding over 20 years ago!

Beware indeed!
		
Click to expand...

 My wife's younger sister RIP used old photos on dating sites but never found anyone suitable.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2021)

The only thing online when I was young , was washing


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2021)

Bumped into a pal of mine a few years back at Doncaster races. We had a right good catch up. His pal had pushed him towards online dating. He said if he knew before he got divorced what some women “ out there” were like he would not of got divorced. He is rich and as soon as women found out what he was worth, what they would not do to try and woo him. Sometimes he said he was “ scared”. 😂


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2021)

"great personality" - has a face only a mother could love


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Me:
"Looking for a fit and active woman who likes sports and long country walks" = Looking for a caddy... 😅
		
Click to expand...

You mean Fanny Sunesson


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 2, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			You mean Fanny Suneson 

Click to expand...

Isn't that what every guy on dating sites is looking for? They all just want a bit of.... (I'd better not finish that sentence)


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 2, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Isn't that what every guy on dating sites is looking for? They all just want a bit of.... (I'd better not finish that sentence)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and all the women are dumbfounded and crestfallen when the guy scrapers once he's had it.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2021)

"Zany sense of humour"  = total loner.

"Carefree attitude" = numerous CCJ's


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 2, 2021)

"Fun Loving" - reserved anal retentive who thinks dressing in a Spiderman suit makes him a comedian.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			"Fun Loving" - reserved anal retentive who thinks dressing in a Spiderman suit makes him a comedian.
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe you're still wearing that same old suit


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			Yeah and all the women are dumbfounded and crestfallen when the guy scrapers once he's had it.
		
Click to expand...

Scrapers ,


----------



## sunshine (Mar 2, 2021)

"young at heart" - 20 years older than the age listed on their profile


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2021)

“Cuddly” - banned from every local all you can eat buffet


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Isn't that what every guy on dating sites is looking for? They all just want a bit of.... (I'd better not finish that sentence)
		
Click to expand...

Caddying 👍


----------



## Dando (Mar 2, 2021)

“Adventurous” - knows the entire karma sutra plus a few others


----------



## HowlingGale (Mar 2, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Scrapers , 

Click to expand...

😂 Scarpers


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 2, 2021)

HowlingGale said:



			😂 Scarpers
		
Click to expand...

Sky scrapers with that suit


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 2, 2021)

If I put my list of requirements on one of those sites, I'd probably wind up dating Fragger


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 2, 2021)

"Loves 80s music" - was 34 when Wham first hit the charts.
"Enjoys 8 out of 10 cats" - never goes out on a Friday night.
"Sporty type" - once went jogging 25 years ago and now wears sweat pants around the house permanently.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2021)

I am so glad I don't have to do this Internet dating thing.

Babe magnet, obviously. 

Or, married for 31 years, take your pick.


----------



## IanM (Mar 2, 2021)

I'd love to read womens' perspective on this! Probably a lot closer to much of the above than you'd like to think, with the odd diversion in requirements! 

Blimey...when I read some of the tales it scares the hell out of me!   (Mrs M, is a blooming marvel!  Especially, if she is reading this!)


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2021)

"Artistic" = tattooed from head to toe

"Free Spirit" = argumentative

"Determined" = always right

"Animal lover" = house stinks of faeces


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 2, 2021)

"Easy going"   so desperate will sleep with the first man to reply


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 3, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			i've offered to buy a few womens a drink , but never used the line fancy and scampi and chips, drizzeled in a white tangy sauce, i supect that wouldn't have worked

Click to expand...

Mate of mine had met this girl he was really keen on. He told us she was coming round to his for dinner. He said "I'm going to make her a lovely meal". I asked him what he was cooking, expecting something really posh and extravagant. "I'm doing scampi and chips" was his answer.

They were together for 20 years and she never knew that her nickname with us was "Scampi"


----------



## CliveW (Sep 6, 2021)

"Loves outdoor sport such as golf, fishing and curling. Owns her own house, farm, golf range and salmon beat on the Tay."


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 6, 2021)

Slime said:



			So, you play golf?
Thought not!
		
Click to expand...

No but he is a swinger 😉


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Mate of mine had met this girl he was really keen on. He told us she was coming round to his for dinner. He said "I'm going to make her a lovely meal". I asked him what he was cooking, expecting something really posh and extravagant. "I'm doing scampi and chips" was his answer.

*They were together for 20 years and she never knew that her nickname with us was "Scampi" *

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣 quality.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 6, 2021)

Guys
Please can we not reply to spammers, it just makes them harder to bin

Just report please 👍


----------



## chellie (Sep 6, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Guys
Please can we not reply to spammers, it just makes them harder to bin

Just report please 👍
		
Click to expand...

I did report it before 8.00 am.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 6, 2021)

chellie said:



			I did report it before 8.00 am.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 6, 2021)

chellie said:



			I did report it before 8.00 am.
		
Click to expand...




GreiginFife said:



			Likewise
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff & thanks and actioned as soon as I became aware of it.

Post was aimed at those who replied to the spam post. 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 7, 2021)

Back on topic, I was at a wedding at the weekend. A bloke I know, his daughter had moved out, she went online and found a guy. Within a few months he had moved in. They are as happy as a pig in muck. Both were at the wedding and looked in love.  But apparently when she started online dating it caused a massive row in the family. 
Seems some folk cannot accept online dating is the “ norm” nowadays.


----------

